# What age to clip Turkey wings?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

He should be right about 4 weeks old now & is getting quite big but I don't want him flying out of the pen. Our fencing is only 4 foot tall & really don't want to cover the top since it would be too hard to walk around in, don't really want to buy taller fencing either since there is only 1 turkey & not sure if we will ever get any more.

I thought when he's old enough I would clip just 1 wing & that would keep him in?
Does anyone have a site or picture of how you clip them? I'm a little worried I will hurt him since I've never done it before.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

There's a site somewhere....might be in a sticky here, i'll check...that shows a great picture of how to clip. It's not hard to do...you want to hold the wing out, and clip the flight feathers down a little.

It may not keep him from flying, tho. Be warned. Turkeys, specially the heritage guys (don't know what yours is) can jump up 4 feet as young adults. youngsters will hop and flap.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://acrossthecreekfarm.blogspot.com/2009/06/clipping-turkey-wings-and-pain-in-neck.html to see a picture of what it looks like after clipping

http://www.ehow.com/how_5894394_trim-turkey-flight-feathers.html isn't too bad a description, although no pictures

http://www.backyardchickens.com/LC-wingclipping.html pictures and drawings.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks so much Ann, Those are all alot of help. I assume since he is about 4 weeks old & so was the turkey in the first article that he is old enough. I will look for the blood in the quills & see if I feel safe clipping them now. Sure don't want him to start bleeding.

Oh & it is a BB white turkey. Hopefully he'll grow fast enough & get enough weight on him pretty quick he won't want to fly much anyways.


----------

